# Spring Blooms



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

The bees are very excited about ornamental holly and black locust right now. This black locust is right above my hives. 









This is Yaupon holly which is a Texas native tree planted in many landscapes.
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2384016735_f1c629f393_o.jpg

Indian Hawthorn bushes provide nectar and pollen. Urban landscape plant.
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2197/2384847492_7a0e416216_m.jpg

And a few more, including willow, clover and broccoli flower:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wellspring-hypnosis/

Enjoy.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Very pretty pictures! I really need to start carrying my camera around with me...


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Makes me envious. We're still dealing with vestiges of snow here. Are holly blossoms fragrant? I think of orange blossoms being very fragrant, but we don't encounter too much holly in these parts.

MM


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I liked your photos, Aisha. What was interesting is how the "Yaupon holly" flowers are so small compared to the fruit that is still attached. One would maybe over look that in observing bees collecting nectar or pollen from flowers.

I went to,... www.botany.wisc.edu/herbarium,.. and saw that we have wood sorrel [yellow] also. The most common is 'Oxalis stricta'. Notice beekeepers! the name,.. "Oxalis",.like 'oxalic acid'. I will have to watch for that this early summer. It seems to be a small flower that may not be thought of as a nectar/pollen source. Thanks!


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Jeffzhear said:


> Very pretty pictures! I really need to start carrying my camera around with me...


Thanks! It's fun, and seeing what the bees are into is great motivation to get outside, walk and exercise. It's my first spring so beekeeping still has a lot of novelty and wonder to it. 

I use a little Sony Cybershot DSC-W55 that easily fits in a pants pocket. For a cheap little camera it takes great pics.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

MapMan said:


> Makes me envious. We're still dealing with vestiges of snow here. Are holly blossoms fragrant?


I don't think holly is fragrant, but black locust flower fragrance is to die for. I put some cuttings all over the house so I can smell it as I walk by or when a breeze blows in. It's amazing. I see why the bees work so hard to get into the orchid-like flowers.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Oldbee said:


> I went to,... www.botany.wisc.edu/herbarium,.. and saw that we have wood sorrel [yellow] also. The most common is 'Oxalis stricta'. Notice beekeepers! the name,.. "Oxalis",.like 'oxalic acid'.


Wow, I never made that connection. It's a common lawn weed that I will have a lot more of now that the bees are into it. I wonder if the oxalic acid in the nectar helps with mites? Good eye!


----------

